
Getting Started with Rust: Working with Files and Doing File I/O - equalunique
https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/getting-started-rust-working-files-and-doing-file-io
======
fold_left
Thanks for sharing. This is perfect timing for me as, having written a lot of
Node.js CLIs over the years, I've been trying to learn Rust by rewriting one
of them. This is helpful to check my progress against and tweak accordingly.

~~~
equalunique
I find it helpul too. Basic filesystem I/O is an accessible topic for beginner
programmers. It's the first time I've really consumed much Rust-related
knowledge at all, and it was easy/palatable.

